# Hello Brothers and sisters!



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey friends. I have been lurking at MT for a long time and decided to join in. I want to share and learn with all of you. I have been practicing Pekiti Tirsia Kali for almost three years now and recently started Bjj and kickboxing. As you can tell I fell in love with martial arts and want to talk to people who share the same passion. More power to you all!


----------



## SENC-33 (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome from another newbie.....I incorporate a lot of Kali destruction techniques into my self defense instruction. Brutal and effective!


----------



## Instructor (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks brother. Yes that's true very destructive indeed. If you don;t mind I looked at your profile a bit and I saw that you train in Systema. I have heard a lot about it but it hasn't reached my country yet.  I really would like to see it in action. Does it blend well with Kali? I only know that it deals a lot with pressure points. I don't even know if I;m right about that haha Thanks


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> Welcome from another newbie.....I incorporate a lot of Kali destruction techniques into my self defense instruction. Brutal and effective!



Thanks brother. Yes that's true very destructive indeed. If you don;t  mind I looked at your profile a bit and I saw that you train in Systema.  I have heard a lot about it but it hasn't reached my country yet.  I  really would like to see it in action. Does it blend well with Kali? I  only know that it deals a lot with pressure points. I don't even know if  I;m right about that haha Thanks


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

Instructor said:


> Welcome!




Thank you!


----------



## SENC-33 (Oct 30, 2013)

neonadobo said:


> Thanks brother. Yes that's true very destructive indeed. If you don;t mind I looked at your profile a bit and I saw that you train in Systema. I have heard a lot about it but it hasn't reached my country yet.  I really would like to see it in action. Does it blend well with Kali? I only know that it deals a lot with pressure points. I don't even know if I;m right about that haha Thanks



Systema will blend with most anything. I look at it as more of an enhancing style.....I like to take the most effective techniques from the striking arts and enhance them with Systema's basic principles of relaxation, breathing and waveforms. Once you get a clear understanding of the principles it sort of takes on its own form which is why I began focusing on it. You have to go into Systema with a very open mind.


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> Systema will blend with most anything. I look at it as more of an enhancing style.....I like to take the most effective techniques from the striking arts and enhance them with Systema's basic principles of relaxation, breathing and waveforms. Once you get a clear understanding of the principles it sort of takes on its own form which is why I began focusing on it. You have to go into Systema with a very open mind.




Sounds great! I will read more about it.


----------



## SENC-33 (Oct 30, 2013)

neonadobo said:


> Sounds great! I will read more about it.



If you want to watch some good video look at Kevin Secours and Val Riazanov


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> If you want to watch some good video look at Kevin Secours and Val Riazanov



Copy! I will look into it. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

Mauthos said:


> Hello and welcome to MT



Thank you!


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> If you want to watch some good video look at Kevin Secours and Val Riazanov




I just watched the video of Kevin secous about Casting. I have to admit he explains it very well.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## SENC-33 (Oct 30, 2013)

neonadobo said:


> I just watched the video of Kevin secous about Casting. I have to admit he explains it very well.



He is one of if not THE BEST Systema instructors bar none


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Welcome!




Thank you Brother!


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> He is one of if not THE BEST Systema instructors bar none





Have you been hit by that casting punch before? does it really hurt? It looked like it did haha I think it's hard to master that wave though.


----------



## SENC-33 (Oct 30, 2013)

neonadobo said:


> Have you been hit by that casting punch before? does it really hurt? It looked like it did haha I think it's hard to master that wave though.



I have attended several seminars with both Kevin, Val and Vladimir Vasiliev and have been hit by all of them. The only way to describe it is to imagine being hit extremely hard with little effort and the energy expanding inside you internally like a grenade going off. I have always hit with the intention of exploding the energy inside the body but Systema takes it to another level. When you hit like this "correctly" the energy doesn't come back into your shoulders and neck which is a good thing. At these seminars these guys will hit you only as hard as you desire to be hit.....I asked for more at one of them with Val and got the strike of a lifetime into the solar plexus. I felt the strike inside my organs for over 30 minutes even with Val trying to work the energy around. The wave looks long to start with but after weeks of practice you wont even notice it anymore as it will become second nature. You will also find that you utilize the wave on every strike and even blocking and throws. It becomes an instinctive part of everything you do.


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

SENC-33 said:


> I have attended several seminars with both Kevin, Val and Vladimir Vasiliev and have been hit by all of them. The only way to describe it is to imagine being hit extremely hard with little effort and the energy expanding inside you internally like a grenade going off. I have always hit with the intention of exploding the energy inside the body but Systema takes it to another level. When you hit like this "correctly" the energy doesn't come back into your shoulders and neck which is a good thing. At these seminars these guys will hit you only as hard as you desire to be hit.....I asked for more at one of them with Val and got the strike of a lifetime into the solar plexus. I felt the strike inside my organs for over 30 minutes even with Val trying to work the energy around. The wave looks long to start with but after weeks of practice you wont even notice it anymore as it will become second nature. You will also find that you utilize the wave on every strike and even blocking and throws. It becomes an instinctive part of everything you do.




That sound really interesting. In PTkali we actually use open palm strikes so that the energy won;t go back to the shoulders and neck as well. I am als starting to train kickboxing and often find it difficult to punch correctly becauseof the time I spent doing open palm strikes. Maybe I shopuld try this. I hope they conduct a seminar here. Thank you for the reply man.


----------



## SENC-33 (Oct 30, 2013)

neonadobo said:


> That sound really interesting. In PTkali we actually use open palm strikes so that the energy won;t go back to the shoulders and neck as well. I am als starting to train kickboxing and often find it difficult to punch correctly becauseof the time I spent doing open palm strikes. Maybe I shopuld try this. I hope they conduct a seminar here. Thank you for the reply man.



I love open palm and when you throw the wave in you get amazing effect. I combine the wave with an "energy drop" and articulation of my wrist.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 30, 2013)

neonadobo said:


> Hey friends. I have been lurking at MT for a long time and decided to join in. I want to share and learn with all of you. I have been practicing Pekiti Tirsia Kali for almost three years now and recently started Bjj and kickboxing. As you can tell I fell in love with martial arts and want to talk to people who share the same passion. More power to you all!



Welcome to the forums, nice to have another Kali player!


----------



## Happy-Papi (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome!  Always nice to have another Filipino Martial practitioner around!


----------



## Takai (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

Blindside said:


> Welcome to the forums, nice to have another Kali player!




Thanks brother. Kali!!


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy-Papi said:


> Welcome!



Thank you!


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 30, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome!  Always nice to have another Filipino Martial practitioner around!



Thank you brother!


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 31, 2013)

Takai said:


> Welcome to MT.



Thank you!


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 31, 2013)

Tames D said:


> Welcome.



Thank you!


----------



## neonadobo (Oct 31, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Welcome!




Thank you!!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Late seeing this, but Welcome to MT.


----------



## neonadobo (Nov 1, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> Late seeing this, but Welcome to MT.



Thank you!


----------

